# Rough edges on fleece help!!



## Diacrati (Dec 12, 2015)

How do I fix the edges on this print?

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## Diacrati (Dec 12, 2015)

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


Fixed link


----------

